# can you get fresh water starfish?



## THE SNAKE PIT

i really like starfish, as i dont have a marine tank i was wondering if there are fresh water starfish :2thumb:


----------



## TUBBS

not on the market/imported


----------



## THE SNAKE PIT

didnt think they would be:lol2: shame as i think they would look nice in my tropical tank.


----------



## Dragon84

Nope, there are no known species that live in freshwater. There are a few that will live in brackish water for a while although the low salinity will eventually kill them. If you really like starfish it would be quite easy to convert a freshwater tank to a starfish only marine setup. There are quite a few that will live in small or nano tanks:2thumb:


----------

